# Fourchon, LA with Bayoufly, well sort of...



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Got a call from Devin last week with an invite to spend a couple days in Fourchon, LA poling the Caimen for moster redfish. They've been on some big redfish from 15-35 pounds. Everything was set until Thursday when I had to cancel. Then Devin called on Friday, 15 redfish on fly largest was 15 pounds, 2 black drum largest was 26 pounds. What can you say over the phone but "Cool, wish I could have been there. How was the wind?" I kind of laughing under my breath because the wind forecast for Saturday was suppose to be worst.

Devin calls Saturday after supper and says only 9 reds today, wind gusted to the 20's and was overcast all day. "But we did locate some hogs and found one school that had over 30 reds."

He calls me today to say he lost a redfish over 30 pounds after the hook pulled. But they had 10 reds on fly up to 14 pounds. After three days straight he finally found a good pattern for the bull reds. Seemed like they were in 2-3 foot of water and would react to nothing but large Tarpon flys. 

Then he sends me the pictures to really rub it in.

Maybe later this month? Bleb you in?


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

Im in as long as Im not away!!! Lets get a date! BTW nice lookin boat in those pics!!


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

I wish I was going too guys! Deven knows the fish and he's got a good skiff to do it with too...LOL
~ Kevin


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

Comon kev lets do it!!! you can ride with me!


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

BUt **** he has an ugly boat.. It would be super sweet in yellow and white with stainless and a shorter poling platform!!!LOL


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

that's funny - i was going to fish with him this past weekend - was going to head to grand isle from houston saturday afternoon and fish sunday - guess we all need to get over there - i'm going the next chance i get - devin is a stud, and a hell of a good guy


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

great job! I found them schooled up near the Freeport jetties. sorry no picks but they were eating. there is small bait everywhere! small small stuff. it is all about 1" long and the reds belly's were full of them.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> great job! I found them schooled up near the Freeport jetties. sorry no picks but they were eating. *there is small bait everywhere! small small stuff. it is all about 1" long *and the reds belly's were full of them.


Were they glass minnows, tiny shrimp, or small red worms?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

We'll make a call today, but if the weather holds up for the weekend we're heading over there tomorrow night for a three day trip. Hopefully the fish will cooperate. 

Two boats, five fisherman, and about 10 cameras, so hopefully we'll have a good story or two and some pictures to go with it.


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

Nice fish guys. Maybe one day when I am a little older I will be able to make it over to Southeast Lousiana and pull some of those big ones out myself.


----------

